# switch con transistor ¿conmutación con bajo voltaje?



## elrules (Nov 15, 2007)

Hola a todos, escribo este mensaje porque estoy ya desesperado de tratar de construir este circuito y que no me funcione como debe.

Expongo primero cómo funciona el circuito para que tengáis una idea de mi problema cómo resolverlo.

El circuito es el siguiente:





Para qué sirve:
Está pensado para un módulo de batería electrónica para las entradas que funcionan con pads que llevan un disco piezoeléctrico y una membrana switch, y que son capaces de lanzar dos sonidos dependiendo de qué zona se golpee. El circuito adapta esa entrada de forma que se puedan conectar dos pads distintos, cada uno con su piezo y engañando al módulo haciendo que un pad active el switch (necesario para que se lance el sonido correspondiente).
Si se golpea un pad (conectado a jack3) se envía una onda por el "tip" del jack2 cuya amplitud determina el volumen del sonido que reproduce el módulo.
Si se golpea el otro pad (conectado a jack1) se envia la onda que determina el volumen también por el "tip" del jack2 Y ADEMÁS, se aprovecha ese pulso de voltaje para cerrar el transistor y enviar el corto por el "ring" del jack2. Así el módulo detecta que debe lanzar el segundo sonido.

EL PROBLEMA:
cuando se golpea el pad conectado a ese circuito, si el golpe es flojo, el transistor no conmuta y se lanza equivocadamente el sonido del otro pad (ya que falta producirse el switch que hace distinguir al módulo qué sonido debe lanzar). Las resistencias de esa parte del circuito hacen de divisor de tensión y los transistores hacen que la señal de un piezo no se cuele en el otro piezo.

*La pregunta es si habría alguna forma de que aunque la señal del piezo conectado a jack1 fuera pequeña que siempre activara el switch. ¿Puede ser que fuese cambiando el transistor por otro modelo más "sensible"? es lo que yo había pensado en un principio, aparte de poner R2 alta y R1+VR1 bajo para que el divisor de tensión entregue más tensión al transistor.
Cómo puedo encontrar un transistor que conmute con muy baja tensión/corriente? qué parametros tengo que mirar? ¿se os ocurre alguna otra forma ingeniosa de llevar a cabo la idea de este circuito pero no cambiando el transistor sino cambiando otra cosa?*

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## bactering (Nov 15, 2007)

baja el valor de R2


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 15, 2007)

Puedes probar con un fet tipo bf245 o otro similar, puede que tengas que eliminar el diodo, pero primero lo pruebas con el.

El source a masa
el drain al jack 2
El gate al nodo diodo resistencias.


No garantizo nada pero como son baratos por probar que no se diga.


Otra posible solucion es robar corriente, si es triste pedir pero peor es tener que robar.

ojo los valores son intuitivos.
Puede que al enchufar se dispare el dispositivo.

La idea es polaliza un poco el transistor esa es la mision de 47k y 2.2uF
La 470k se busca de valor elevado para atenuar poco la señal de piezo.

La gracia seria acercase al umbral de disparo de la bateria disminuyendo la resistencia de 47k y aumentando la de 470k.

El condensador electrolitico como mas pequeño mejor, justo para que aguante de una foma sostenida la corriente, si podemos pasar con uno de 100nF mejor que mejor.


----------



## elrules (Nov 15, 2007)

> baja el valor de R2


Pero también tendría que bajar R1 no? R1 tendrá que ser menor que R2 no? para que haya más voltaje en R2. Dices de bajarlo porque así haymás corriente?

Según el creador del circuito:
R1: limita a sensibilidad, a mayor valor menos sensible es la detección
R2: aumenta la sensibilidad, a mayor valor más sensibilidad.

El caso es que he probado con dos resistencias variables en R1 y R2 de valor máximo lo que pone en el dibujo y he variado ambos valores en un montón de combinaciones posibles y el circuito no va, o sólamente va cuando golpeo violentamente el pad que emula el switch. Necesito pues, que el transistor conmute con mucha menos tensión.

Esto es un modelo de onda de lo que captura el osciloscopio cuando se golpea un pad:




y es lo que entra al circuito por cada jack. El valor de pico, que es el que sirve para determinar el volumen del sonido generado por el módulo ronda las décimas de voltio.



> Puedes probar con un fet tipo bf245 o otro similar, puede que tengas que eliminar el diodo, pero primero lo pruebas con el.


Por qué me recomiendas ese transistor en concreto? cómo puedo saber si un transistor conmuta a menor voltaje/corriente que otro? hay alguna lista comparativa por ahí? qué parámetro es el que tengo que mirar?



> Otra posible solucion es robar corriente, si es triste pedir pero peor es tener que robar.


Esta idea de la foto que pones no la he entendido muy bien porque no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica. Por el jack estereo no entra corriente ninguna así que no se puede robar no? no seria conectando ese "ladron" al cable de arriba del todo de la foto para robarle a la propia señal del piezo?

La idea es que el circuito cuando se golpee el pad conectado al jack1 sea equivalente a "una señal entrando por el tip del jack estereo, y a un corto entre el ring y la tierra del jack estereo"





No se, a lo mejor el circuito se puede simplificar de alguna manera, sin tanta resistencia ni tanta leche. Tampoco soy un experto. Espero a ver qué me decís vosotros


----------



## elrules (Nov 24, 2007)

A nadie se le ocurre alguna solución o alguna idea¿


----------



## El nombre (Nov 24, 2007)

Has realizado las pruebas que te han comentado?
¿Que resultados has obtenido?


----------



## El nombre (Nov 24, 2007)

coloca un darlington
sustituye las R por ajuatables y prueba.
Compra otro equipo


----------



## elrules (Nov 24, 2007)

Si activar un transistor se hace dificil con las bajas señales del piezo no me quiero ni imaginar cómo será activar 2 (el darlongton lleva dos)


----------

